# yao got 23 points and 9 reb in just 15 mins



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

in today's game--china vs Brazil,yao got 23 points and 9 rebounds in the first half(he just showed up for 15 mins).well,he looked more energetic today and even irritable,when he was doubleteamed or in most times tripleteamed,he seemed so angry and glared at that brazil player who bothered him continuously as if he would swallow that poor guy.well,i was wondering why he couldn't just do the same thing when he was in Rox.:upset:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hopefully this is a sign that Yao will be more aggresive and will take it inside more. Maybe he doesn't realize that he is 7'6, and rather than taking a 15 foot jumper, he could actually take it inside and make defenders look stupid for trying to guard him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, Yao, angry?? I've seen hundreds of Yao expressions, but never angry!
I can't wait to see how Yao plays with his new teammates. Take my word for it, Yao's gonna be having his way now that Francis is out and T-Mac is in.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How Yao is destroying the competition:









Yah I remembered Yao saying something about the NBA being like WWE....









Limiting turnovers by keeping the ball out of opponent's reach








Yao also grew 2 extra arms over the summer








No contact + clear look at basket = easy bucket for Yao. Yao and Yi... wouldn't that be one helluva front court for Houston


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> [
> ...


it's just like Dr.Octopus in SPIDER MAN II


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

these pictures gotta be distorted! he's a hige monster in there... he doesnt look THAT big in the NBA.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

He also looks as though he's been hittin the weights which is a definite good sign for Houston fans.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Yao got a total of 64 points in 2 friendly matches against Brazil. He had 34 points and ZERO assits in second game, which reportedly had JVG jumping all over....in joy.

Just a little humor...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> Yao got a total of 64 points in 2 friendly matches against Brazil. He had 34 points and ZERO assits in second game, which reportedly had JVG jumping all over....in joy.
> 
> Just a little humor...


Actually I think Yao had no assists because his teammates didn't hit any of their shots after a Yao pass... he's still one of the best passing big men in the NBA that's for sure.

If you have time you can watch the game in poor b&w quality here:
mms://nc.sina.com.cn/1/sports/2004/07/nl0715.wmv


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Yao needs a selfish streak, i hope he doesnt make a pass until the season starts.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

That's awesome Yao can be such a monster.

Was nene playing? If so Yao is really really awesome.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Nene was not there.anyway,JVG indeed got the news and responsed in joy: "oh,zero assists?In fact i always asked him to do fewer passes in Rox"
it' said that the physical coach of Rox was sent to China and responsible for training Yao there,he is also asked to report to JVG about Yao's condition.

Plus,Yao seemed get injuried again in the game against Brazil,he didn't show up in yesterday's game.


----------

